# Smokey barn lighter side of life



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok folks have finalised the lighter side of life for February, ( a little late I know ) and chris at smokey barn is excited to be doing this for us. He has come up with a lovely little number for us which wil go out next Friday 27th. of February.

Smokey barn are a forum sponsor and highly regarded amongst those that have had the pleasure of sampling their coffee, so as usual there are 6 guest slots available in 500 gram lots, cost is £13 delivered. Names on the thread, first come first served.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Really enjoyed the Smokey Barn beans that Ive had previously so looking forward to trying these


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes please


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

The six Guest Slots available are here:

1. Chockymonster

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

Please add your name & copy & paste forward.

I will PM payment details when the list completes


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Add me please!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

1. Chockymonster

2. Urbanbumpkin

3.

4.

5.

6.

Please add your name & copy & paste forward.


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

1. Chockymonster

2. Urbanbumpkin

3. Instant no more !

4.

5.

6.

Please add your name & copy & paste forward.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Chockymonster you are already on the 3 month fully paid sub. list.

When you said 'Yes please' in answer to coffeechaps first post I added your name to the Guest slots. Now corrected.

1. Urbanbumpkin

2. Instant no more

3.

4.

5.

6.

Please add your name & copy & paste forward.


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

I'd forgotten about that


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

As a complete first timer on the LSOL wagon...

Am I right in saying we don't get to know what the beans are?

But we do get to know after a bag or two have been tested?


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

1. Urbanbumpkin

2. Instant no more

3. fluffles

4.

5.

6.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

The Beans will be revealed at the end of around 4 weeks after delivery


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mr O said:


> As a complete first timer on the LSOL wagon...
> 
> Am I right in saying we don't get to know what the beans are?
> 
> But we do get to know after a bag or two have been tested?


You Get to know at the end....the end being 3 weeks ish

Advantage comes from sharing recipes and methods rather than knowing the name of the bean to start, which should not be a hindrance


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

I enjoyed the last LSOL but 2 bags were a bit much for me. I'd be happy to take one 250g bag. Would this be an option?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Not really as it will increase the overall posting out costs.

Maybe someone would share a bag with you? You can then post one bag onto him when the coffee arrives.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

ronsil said:


> Not really as it will increase the overall posting out costs.
> 
> Maybe someone would share a bag with you? You can then post one bag onto him when the coffee arrives.


Thanks Ron. That's what i thought. Anyone want to share as above?


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

1. Urbanbumpkin

2. Instant no more

3. fluffles

4. Step21

5.

6.


----------



## coffee_novice (Feb 16, 2015)

Will they deliver to Ireland do you think?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

coffee_novice said:


> Will they deliver to Ireland do you think?


Possibly but at extra postage cost.

Will PM the Roaster now to find out


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i will sort this out ron, basically no as the guest slots will come to me for onward delivery, i will check with who i use to post out and get back to you.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Why not.

1. Urbanbumpkin

2. Instant no more

3. fluffles

4. Step21

5. Sean

6.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Just one more Guest Slot to go. -

Would be nice to complete by weekend as the February Beans will go out next week.


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

1. Urbanbumpkin

2. Instant no more

3. fluffles

4. Step21

5. Sean

6. Heligan


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Full house


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Paid and address sent to coffeechap


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Paypal'd and address sent. Thanks.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Will pay later tonight


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Paid I think Dave has my address already.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Please help us folks.

I have 2 payments without a Forum Name as a reference & therefore I cannot identify them.

Will all six February Guests please check back on their payments & ENSURE YOU HAVE PUT YOUR FORUM NAME as a ref. We cannot identify the payment without this & it will hold things up.

Please PM me if you missed it out.

Many thanks


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Looking forward to trying more from Smokey Barn. Presently really enjoying their Sidamo.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

All six guest slots now fully paid.

We are now ready to roll next week

Enjoy your coffee


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello LSOL!

Hope you're all excited to get your hands on your next batch! Let me give you a little bit of insight to what you're gonna get:

Initially, when I was first approached about the LOSL, I actually declined the offer. The reason was I felt that we didn't have anything in stock at that particular time that a) You hadn't had before or b) would really set your tongues wagging. So instead I said I would wait until I came across something that would really fit the bill. I asked around a few people for samples of what was exciting at the moment and thankfully it didn't take long to get hold of something that would work (I actually ended up with the choice of 3 knockout coffees for LOSL).

Once the greens arrived here, I played around with a few different roast profiles and I discovered that indeed, going a nudge lighter than I normally do, worked great for this bean. This has enabled me to re-evaluate how I roast certain coffees, so this exercise has already been a real benefit to me.

Okay so more about the actual coffee, it is Very Bright and LIVELY! I won't give any more details on taste other than that, as I don;t want to prejudice your thoughts. My personal preference (espresso) for this one is quite a strong ratio, 1:1.5 around 27 sec at a low temp (83c) just because I enjoy the intensity of it. I hope that as part of the LSOL group you will appreciate this kinda thing, I'm pretty sure the DSOL would find this coffee absolutely horrific







 Being brave is the aim of the game here.

Resting: Shouldn't be too much of an issue, I went straight into espresso with just 1 day rest and it was tasting great so no worries on that count.

Origin: I'd be surprised if anyone gets it spot on, although I think a lot of people will get very close.

Hope you all enjoy, I'll be around to take feedback, good or bad.

Cheers, Chris.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Will it make a decent brewed coffee as well as espresso?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I imagine so


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

fluffles said:


> Will it make a decent brewed coffee as well as espresso?


Absolutely


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

smokeybarn said:


> Hello LSOL!
> 
> Okay so more about the actual coffee, it is Very Bright and LIVELY! I won't give any more details on taste other than that, as I don;t want to prejudice your thoughts. My personal preference (espresso) for this one is quite a strong ratio, 1:1.5 around 27 sec at a low temp (83c) just because I enjoy the intensity of it..


Hi Chris should this read 83 or 93.......


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

83degC....now that is low! Can't wait to get stuck into these


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

When's it being dispatched?


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hi Chris should this read 83 or 93.......


83







That's just me though


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> When's it being dispatched?


Just waiting for the names & addresses then it'll be going out the door. If the gods are shining on us, you'll get it Friday. If not, Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

How do I get 83 on my haggis Classic?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

smokeybarn said:


> 83
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And loads of people in various brewing competitions around the world also winning with water at 80-85 degrees C!

Less is more, lower is better!

Glad to see you experimenting with lower temps mate. Might drop in and try an espresso later in the week?


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Mr O said:


> How do I get 83 on my haggis Classic?


You probably cant so just use whichever temp you're comfortable with.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

aaronb said:


> Might drop in and try an espresso later in the week?


Yup give me a tweet first tho coz I've got a few meetings on


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You should still be able to get good results at higher temps


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Indeed, I may have inadvertently opened a can of worms here. 83c is just what I have been doing, that, of course, doesn't mean that it only works at 83c. Just do what you normally do!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

smokeybarn said:


> Indeed, I may have inadvertently opened a can of worms here. 83c is just what I have been doing, that, of course, doesn't mean that it only works at 83c. Just do what you normally do!


I'm gonna split this off into another thread ...

Discussion on brewing temps here ....

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=22305


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Will the beans arrive tomorrow?


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Sorry, afraid not. They will be sent out tomorrow, so expect delivery Tuesday.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Damn, I'm going to visit a friend today who was having some of my beans


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

If this is anything like the sidamo I'm currently drinking from Smokey Barn then I'll be very happy


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

My Smokey Barn arrived today , not sampled it yet


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

How was it delivered?


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> How was it delivered?


 Normal post with stamps


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mine arrived today Royal Mail.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Mine is here too









I will be trying it in the morning


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The sack of unopened post is lying at reception, hopefully mine is in there somewhere


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Hope mine is waiting for me at my front door (rather than back at the depot)


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Yummy!

Oranges, lots of oranges, reminded me of the smell of a cup of earl grey.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I've got the red card of dread! Where i used to live the sorting office stayed open until 8pm, new place 12pm!

Can't wait to get my hands on them


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Espresso - 20 in, 40 out in 25 - bit sour, going to try 48 out next time but can tell there's a big flavour trying to get out

Flat white - as always milk masks a multitude of sins, very tasty, want another

V60 - really nice citrus acidity, need to sit down with the flavour wheel to work out what's going on but it's a cracking drink.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Grrrrrrrr It always happens!

New coffee arrives Monday or Tuesday and I have to listen to you lot tasting and enjoying until when I get home Friday....

Just once it would be nice for the coffee to arrive on Friday morning :-(

But nevertheless I hope you all enjoy it - I am looking forward to more "funk".....

Getting at least 1/2 way competent with new Piccino so might get to properly sample as it ages.....


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm going to start with the same grind setting and ratio as my current bean and see where I go (in the morning)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

gonna get stuck in on the v60 tomorrow with these


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fluffles you question re freezing beans has been moved here , so this thread can be kept for feedback on the LSOL

cheers martin

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22427-What-should-I-freeze&p=270586#post270586


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

My first try of these this morning.

Tried it as espresso, I left it on the same setting as the latest HB offering. 18g=>32g 45secs, I'll go coarser next attempt.

For a 45 sec (non EK) shot it still good. Sweet with a pink grapefruit coming through as an after-taste is about the only flavour I could pick out.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm not that good at picking out flavours but I can get some nutty / citrus going on..

espresso @ 17.5 in 44 out in 35

Yum yum...


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Collected mine from PO this morning. First brew was immersion. Very nice. Sweet tangerine/grapefruit zesty acidity with some caramels (honeycomb?).

First guess - South American poss El Salvador Yellow Bourbon. Sure to be wrong!


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Just gone, espresso 17.5 in 30 out, in 30 it's a bit fresher and lively in the mouth now..


----------



## cjonny (Dec 26, 2012)

Just put my first batch through the Chemex. Getting the citrus notes straight away with caramel coming in towards the end giving it a chewy aftertaste.


----------



## bean_there (Jan 9, 2015)

Just tried this as espresso. Scales playing up, so no idea of weight in/out. Getting apples initially then citrus at the finish. I sense that there's some soft fruit in there waiting to be uncovered as well...


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

After yesterday's sucess today has been a disaster, 3 doubles pulled, 3 down the sink (same grind as yesterday)

Not the beans fault obviously. So now I'm off to work with no caffeine, wish me luck....

**i should of mentioned it's down to my very poor tamping**


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

The sweet spot for espresso is really narrow, temps & weights essential.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm going Aeropress tomorrow. Any recommendations?


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

I haven't got stuck in yet. Still finishing the Finca Arbar.


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

First shots, as long black, still dialing in. Melon sweetness on nose. Citrus, sweet light lemon/grapefruit acidity. Nice and juicy!

16g in 30 out, 1min, L1.


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

aeropress, 14g, 210g, 1.5 min, 30s press, stop at hissing (thank you JP), (and armed with tasting wheel). smells are floral, sweet, hint of marzipan? taste, un-identified florals, tangerine peel?. light tea body. very nice start to the day


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Liking it as an aeropress, really struggling to get it right as an espresso.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Made a filter on getting home from work....

Aroma on opening bag..... divine! Truly lovely one of the simple joys in life is the aroma of a fresh bag of coffee.....

Ground out a dose and the smell became much more complex... a slight "acidity" on the back of the nose almost astringent... I can only liken it to cloves not in a flavour sense but the sense at the back of my throat/nose...

Poured some water over to bloom.... and then topped up.... Filled a mug....

First sip - a definite citrus tang but not too much else... possibly still a little hot?

Slowly sip more and more as it cools..... slightly less citrus and more... mmmmm more other stuff (not sure what)....

Quite intrigued by what this might develop into both with a little time and different methods...

I am thinking a long slow sowden brew will bring out some of the "stuff" I can't quite discern on this first rushed attempt.

With the current flavours I get I am not sure about this as espresso but it'll no doubt surprise me!!!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Right here we go now..... (Respect to anyone who recognises the lyric)

Lets try a Sowden.....

Boil full kettle....

Fill Sowden with boiling water to warm the pot.

Refill kettle and back to boil.

Grind 20g at espresso grind.

Pop into filter basket in mound.

Empty pot

Refill from slightly off boil kettle.

Lower basket in.

Slight stir.

Leave about 30seconds.

Spoon off "bloom" (or the cruddy foamy stuff). pop on lid.

Leave to brew for about 10mins.

Pour into mug....

1st sip... distinct citrusy, back of mouth, edge of tongue...

Still can't discern what the other flavours are... they are there but are slightly overwhelmed by the slightly harsh citrus...

This lacks a little sweetness..... I am getting a very dry taste "tannin" after the citrus....if I could get a little sweetness this would be nicer.....

Interesting and "tea-ish" as it cools......

Still very dry......

I will try slightly smaller dose and longer brew next time .....


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

A few brews now. Blood red orange/sweet grapefruit sunset! Lovely.


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Aeropress this morning (14g inverted)

getting bergamot. Reminded me of a cup of earl grey!

Espresso is escaping me, I just can't get it right


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I put this through the Kalita and got strong liquorice... It was absolutely delicious and, to be honest, I don't even like liquorice... Anyone else got this out of the coffee?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

\ said:


> The sweet spot for espresso is really narrow' date=' temps & weights essential.[/quote']
> 
> Can you suggest a recipe then please for a non-Ek user... I normally do 18gr in for 27 out in 27 seconds (including pre-infusion)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Nod said:


> Can you suggest a recipe then please for a non-Ek user... I normally do 18gr in for 27 out in 27 seconds (including pre-infusion)


"Okay so more about the actual coffee, it is Very Bright and LIVELY! I won't give any more details on taste other than that, as I don;t want to prejudice your thoughts. My personal preference (espresso) for this one is quite a strong ratio, 1:1.5 around 27 sec at a low temp (83c) just because I enjoy the intensity of it. "


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Tried this again using the Macap. 18g=>38g in 30 secs. Straight spro.

Still getting pink grapefruit but with chocolate tangerine finish.

I think the amount 38g extraction on an non EK grinder is on the cusp of turning the shot bitter.

I do like the contrast of flavours though, tart grapefruit followed by dark chock orange.


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm not getting the chocolate but I agree on the pink grapefruit.

18g - 33 in 27 seconds at 91


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Chockymonster said:


> I'm not getting the chocolate but I agree on the pink grapefruit.
> 
> 18g - 33 in 27 seconds at 91


It's the first time I've had the choc taste today. I think it's because of the greater extraction.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

First espresso of it today. 21g into 40g 30s.

I'm getting the pink grapefruit with a milk chocolate orange finish. Quite a bit of subtleness in there. Not a bad start with the first extraction


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

first espresso choked the L1. Went coarser and my next attempt was 15.8g into 29g in 29s, pretty much what I aim for on a new coffee.

first impression was something orangey, possibly orange blossom. after taste is similar to a chocolate orange but with dark chocolate. it's very juicy, really made my mouth water (in a good way, wouldn't describe it as sour).

Don't know what to try next!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Geordie Boy said:


> First espresso of it today. 21g into 40g 30s.
> 
> I'm getting the pink grapefruit with a milk chocolate orange finish. Quite a bit of subtleness in there. Not a bad start with the first extraction


EK or Hg ?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> EK or Hg ?


EK


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

I can really understand the lively description. It's almost tongue tingly.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

anyone tried it in milk?


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

I tried a cap a few days ago, flavours got a bit lost for me. Will try again and see if it has developed more, and will try less milk. Have you tried?


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

oddknack said:


> I tried a cap a few days ago, flavours got a bit lost for me. Will try again and see if it has developed more, and will try less milk. Have you tried?


Not yet, probably won't make another milky drink until Friday. From the one taste I've had so far I suspect it might be a bit bright, but i will probably try a shorter milk drink like a cortado.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm really enjoying this as an espresso.

But.....I was a bit late this morning due to the frost catching me out, so my second double went into my thermo cup with some hot water.. It didn't work at all..why is that?


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

in 6oz milk drink, 15.5g in, 27g out, 27s, 7s preinfusion. like a bowl of cereal! (in a good way). very nice and rounded. difficult to get any more detail than that after all of the clear flavours without milk.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

oddknack said:


> in 6oz milk drink, 15.5g in, 27g out, 27s, 7s preinfusion. like a bowl of cereal! (in a good way). very nice and rounded. difficult to get any more detail than that after all of the clear flavours without milk.


Interesting descriptor! Are we talking cornflakes? coco pops?


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

will try and repeat tomorrow and refine


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

just messed one up and went 18g into 25g in 48s. tasted surprisingly good. anyone else tried a longer extraction?


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

18g into 28g in 32s. quite well balanced. Less orange, something floral like rose extract. still dark choc on the finish


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

First flat white of the day for me. Chocolate milk with a pink grapefruit tang to keep it interesting. Works alot better than you'd think


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

cortado: spot on 2:1 brew ratio 18g into 36g in 25s topped up with steamed milk.

taste buds not great this morning after last night in the pub, but definite milk choc with something lively in the background. quite refreshing.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

PID on the BRewtus only goes down to 85 :-(


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Any guesses as to what origin this is? I wanna put this one on general sale soon so secret will be revealed! Think someone said South American - Nope


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

smokeybarn said:


> Any guesses as to what origin this is? I wanna put this one on general sale soon so secret will be revealed! Think someone said South American - Nope


Ethiopian? Sidamo or a Yirg?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Got a bag go this to try , better later to the party than never....

So lets bring some geek sheek to the thread..

EK espresso 18.3g>40g 27 seconds

Extraction yield 21.4% ( nice strong cup with a tds of 9.4 )

In the cup

Espresso > Mandarin ( this just popper straight into my head first sip ) then grapefruit zing , still balanced though not a face gurner..

Milk > Malty , milk sweetens it up , hints of citrus still , works really well...

Looking forward to working my way through this , for a " light " roast its really soluble ( easy to get the coffee out ) , so not at finest setting at ...

all.....

Nice one Chris ( thats Daren for the coffee )


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

smokeybarn said:


> Any guesses as to what origin this is? I wanna put this one on general sale soon so secret will be revealed! Think someone said South American - Nope


Rwandan?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> Rwandan?


I also guess Rwandan - the best brew I made early on def had liquorice favour which I am pretty sure hints towards Africa... But not an Ethiopian taste so I reckon Rwandan...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Second shot out the bag of this

Really getting to grip with it

Orange / Mandarin / Grapefruit and Lemon finish with a big zing . Still balanced for me though

Yummy

Here is a single shot for Sunday !

View attachment 12629


It really was tasty !!!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The closest thing I've tasted to this was a Rwandan bean although roasted darker.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Rwanda would be logical, but its an African, Ethiopian&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. (not sidamo, not yirg)


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Here you go then... SPOILER


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I thought that's what it was









thanks for the LSOL beans, I'm still enjoying mine..


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

smokeybarn said:


> Here you go then... SPOILER


I've really enjoyed this bean. Very different from the Yirg and Sidamo I've had from you recently. I haven't tried it as espresso but had success using Aeropress, V60 and Sowden.


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Enjoyed my last cup of this with breakfast. I've found the last bag harder to keep consistent. Still pleasant but nowhere near as bright as it started.


----------



## Awoogah (Nov 10, 2013)

As I await the next LSOL beans, I thought I'd recap my journey with this bean.

Many valleys of frustration interspersed with peaks of joy. I found this one really tough to get right, but even when it wasn't right, still hints of what it could be were almost toying with me, In the 2 kg of beans I think I got 9 magical cups of perfection. It was really good, but I really need to tighten up my technique I think.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

I stuck one bag in the freezer and took it out this week. Every brew with it has been enjoyable and delicious. Lovely dark choc and orangey citrus. Certainly one of my favourite beans so far this year.


----------



## ukreaderman (Mar 18, 2015)

Step21 said:


> I stuck one bag in the freezer and took it out this week. Every brew with it has been enjoyable and delicious. Lovely dark choc and orangey citrus. Certainly one of my favourite beans so far this year.


Haven't tries this one yet. I'll try it out this coming weekend.


----------

